# new to ivf and site



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to this site and to IVF and so have lots of questions buzzing round in my head. 
The most pressing is the timing of it all. I have my treatment scheduling appointment at the beginning of May and was wondering how quickly after that things start. I'm trying to organise my work schedule and with the job I do it's not very easy to move things around at the last minute. When it comes to the scans can anyone tell me what time of day they tend to happen and how flexible the clinic is likely to be with scheduling.
It's great to know that there are lots of people in the same position as me, glad I've found this site.
Thanks


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Sheena

After treatment scheduling appt you would usually start quite quickly depending on how busy they are. They will pencil you in for EC week at that time.

I've always managed to go for scans first thing in the morning (8/8.30am) so hasn't impacted too much on work.  I think scans are only done in the morning not afternoon - although someone will correct me if I've got that wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sheena glad you found the site I have found it so helpful for information. 

I think you would normally have a good few weeks after treatment planning before you have to worry about scans, depending on where you are in your cycle and what dates the clinic have free. If you live / work close to the clinic you should be fine to have scans in the morning like Laura said and then go to work. 

Are you planning on telling your work about your treatment? That can help for some people but others prefer to work around it. 

Best of luck xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi sheena

This site is great for information and support. There are so many women on here who have gone through and are still going through treatment that you will never be short of support and help.

There are also local meets where we all get together and have something to eat and a catch up if you are interested. 

Good luck with you planning apt, is it your 1st apt? After my 1st apt we had all the forms to fill in and then told to come back in a few weeks and it was at the 2nd apt that we were given our dates to start treatment.  I hope that your wait isnt too long.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sheena, the girls have given some great advice

good luck and i hope your ivf goes really well


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel so welcome!
It's good to know that scans can be early in the morning. I have told my work, and my manager is very understanding, but it is difficult to get someone to cover if I can't make an appointment at short notice.

I've had my first appointment and am in the midst of lots of form filling! Next one is beginning of May so not too long to wait, although it seems an age right now! It will be good to get started and feel like something is actually happening instead of just sitting and waiting.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Sheena. Good luck with your appt, hopefully it wont be too long after that you manage to start cycling. I know only too well about waiting and it drags so much, but once you get going you will soon forget how long you were waiting in the 1st place.
Put your signature at the end of your name so we can all see where you are with your tx.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome sheena   hope you get to start soon ..good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome and good luck 

feel free to ask any questions as someone will be able to help.


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there.  Just wanted to welcome you.  I haven't started any treatment at IVF Wales yet, but will be having my next consultation next month to discuss my options.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to the board Sheena. Yeah, things should start moving fairly swiftly after your next appointment. I take it you've already had all your routine screening tests done? I've been quite lucky an managed to get scan appointments at around 8.30a. The clinic is nice and quiet around then too - I always get nervous in the waiting room!

Good luck with your treatment - I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome Sheena

As the others have said things will move quickly once you have your planning appointmnet in May. I have also managed to have all my scans and appointments first thing bar one.

Ask as many questions as you want everyone on here is realy helpful and I have also found the meetings really good and very chilled.

Jules x


----------



## Daisy10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi we had our first consultation in January and were told that we would be nearly on top of the NHS  list for 1st IUI by March. We havent heard anything thing yet. Does anyone know what the nxt step is and when roughly we will here anything. We are not sure how it all works do they contact us?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big welcome to you Sheena. You will find that this place is a god send as you go through your treatment, the girls are fab  

Big welcome to you too Daisy. They should contact you, but if I was you I'd give them a ring on monday and ask them where you are on the list


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya daisy, ihave posted to you on the pembrokeshire thread

hope you like it here, the girls are a great support


----------



## Daisy10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. I spoke to IVF wales today and was told we will be on top of waiting list in Aprill. So not long to go now exciting!!

Thanks to everyone for the lovely welcomes! It is lovely to chat to people who are in the same situation as us. Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

daisy thats great news, you will soon be starting yay


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Can anyone explain what short and long protocols are all about? 
What dictates whether you go long or short and how long is long?

Thanks again for being so welcoming,
  Sheena


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Sheena,
I have done both long and short protocols although am certainly not an expert.  

Long protocol is I think what most people start with.  You down regulate for 3 weeks which makes all your hormones flat (like menopause) then you have a scan to check your womb lining is thin.  once that's done you start stimulating your ovaries with drugs which takes 8-12 days. Then EC etc.

Short protocol is where you don't down regulate.  Typically on Day 3 of your cycle you have a scan to check womb lining is thin. Then you start stim and down reg drugs same day and do them both together. This takes about 8-12 days before EC etc.

I think there are other types of cycles too - antagonist is one. But I don't know anything about that sorry.  Do you know yet whether you'll do short or long?  I think I was swapped to short as I don't respond well and it's supposed to be better that I didn't down reg first.  

Hope that helps.  I'm sure if I've got it wrong someone (like Kara, lol) will be along perhaps tomorrow to correct me.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Sheena,

Sorry if this is a bit off topic but I am doing the antagonist next and your question made me think actually I don't know exactly what it involves. so I had a google and there is a nice explanation here:

http://www.ivfmd.net/Treatment/treatment2.htm#Antagonist%20protocol

On this they include the pill as a part of the cycle so thats interesting so technically I can say I have already started. Also its got some info about the pill surpressing the pituitary. For anyone who read about all the confusion from the clinic last week about me taking norethisterone vs the pill, I find it really interesting to read that as it echoes what debbie told me about the pill working on the brain rather than the endometrium. I still find all this fascinating lol 

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sheena

the protocol that is chosen for you will be chosen going on your blood results, AMH result are used to indicate drug dose and what protocol suit you. you have PCOS and could well have a high AMH this of course wont be know til you are tested

i have done various protocols over the years.

this link gives the most common protocols http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

the thing with ivf is sometimes its trial and error and until you have cycled no one really knows how your gona respond, AMH gives them a good guide to start with

good luck


----------

